# Kobalt Garage Air Line Kit



## wooddon

I tried that and after a week of trying I put it where belonged. In the trash.


----------



## ontheworkbench

Thanks for the review! I was looking at this earlier this week in the store as I am contemplating running air lines in my shop. There were no reviews on the big blue store's website and I did not want to gamble. HF used to sell something similar and even they discontinued it. Kudos for the feedback!


----------



## BoardSMITH

BTW I did leave a review on Lowes web site but it wasn't published.


----------



## thetinman

Thanks for your info. I've tried writing reviews for purchases at Lowes also. They will not publish unless you sign up for their "MY Lowes" card. Enough tracking everything I do already.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

Actually the HF got good reviews. Too bad they stopped carrying it.


----------



## ducky911

I have that set also….got the leaks where it is usable but it is on my list to replace at any price to a system that works better…..that blue hose just wants to stay in a roll.


----------



## tommyboy

OK, so does anyone know of a similar kit that works well?
-tommy NJ


----------



## JohnnyVee

I installed the kit from RapidAir. Worked like a charm and the only leaks I had were my own fault (not cutting the line straight and flush or not seating the line into fully into the connectors). I have had it running for almost a year now with no problems. So glad I installed it.


----------



## applejim

I purchase air hose when it is on sale and use either brass or nylon fittings with hose clamps. Doesn't leak, is inexpensive and gives me all the flexibility I need. Be sure to put in some drainage petcocks at low spots to get rid of any condensation that might collect in the lines. Good luck!


----------



## shawnmasterson

just use pex


----------



## Dbear

Just bought a RapidAir Master Kit and some extras through Sears. Most of it was on sale for around 30-40% of so I don't have alot tied up in it. Hoping to get it installed within the next week. Everything in the kit looks to be well made and based on the liturature it appears to be an easy installation. I probably should have gone for the 3/4" but I'll see how it works before I say anything else.


----------

